# Driver window is very slow rolling up



## tilf_hunter (Oct 24, 2004)

Hey,
I've noticed that my driver side window is very very slow rolling up near the last little bit - but the passenger side is fine.
Also sometimes if I use the automatic rollup (driver side) (push the button all the way up) it will go about 75% of the way up then stop and go back down. I will then have to hold it to go all the way up. If I try the auto-rollup it will not work.....
Anyone else having this problem?
I know it's winter and stuff but .... could something be stuck?
Thanks


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Driver window is very slow rolling up (tilf_hunter)*

Your window regulator is going. They are most likely plastic since its a 99 ...now they have metal ones that hold off better then those.
I think they are around 50$ i dont remember exactly i had to do it too.


----------



## inoverdrive (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: Driver window is very slow rolling up (FastAndFurious)*

Call VW of Canada..They have a recall ( up to 7 years) on the window regulators.. I had both mine replaced last year, no charge..










_Modified by inoverdrive at 12:03 PM 1-26-2005_


----------



## tilf_hunter (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Driver window is very slow rolling up (inoverdrive)*

^^^ Sweet thanks - I'll give them a call


----------



## tilf_hunter (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Driver window is very slow rolling up (tilf_hunter)*

Well I just spoke with VW and there is no recall but they said they'd fix it if the regulator was broken - if it wasn;'t then they would charge me for the labour.
He said that a window rolling up slow would not be a symptom of a broken regulator. He said possibly the window fell out of the track or is not rolling up straight......


----------



## inoverdrive (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: Driver window is very slow rolling up (tilf_hunter)*

Go to newbeetle.org...Do a search for "window regulator" see "Window Regulator Extended Warranty, there is lots of information there... ..Check with different Dealers....I know 4 people who have had them fixed N/C
Don't pay...Raise " you know what " !!!










_Modified by inoverdrive at 12:02 PM 1-27-2005_


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Driver window is very slow rolling up (inoverdrive)*

During the spring my window was binding on the way up and would go back down. My dealer lubed the tracks for the window and all was well.
Last week my passenger side window reg went and I brought the car to the dealer. Both regs were replaced at no cost.
So, it may not be the regulator, but I wouldn's be surprised if it is.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Driver window is very slow rolling up (Mikes72sb)*

I'm 99% sure its pre-signs of window regulator failure. At least thats what happened to my window regulator before it was replaced.


----------



## tilf_hunter (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Driver window is very slow rolling up (Mikes72sb)*

Ok thanks guys - I guess I'll just have to take it to the dealer and see what they say then..........


----------



## VWTardis (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: Driver window is very slow rolling up (tilf_hunter)*

I have had this exact problem a couple of times and it usually is not the regulator. Although I did have mine replaced as part of a recall. Usually its just an adjustment that has to be made. Have them try to lube and adjust the track mechinism first. I think the dealer told me that sometimes the window after alot of use has a tendency to shift slightly causing it to bind. Be careful of someone who just wants a quick fix and the money selling you a regulator when you don't need to spend that much.


----------



## rcy (Nov 6, 2004)

The clips that hold the window to the regulator are plastic (on earlier Beetles). VW will replace them with metal clips one time only (both sides). If they break or there's a problem after the replacement you're on your own. In my case, the driver's side window went down and wouldn't come back up. Sure enough, the plastic clips had broken. Oakville VW replaced them no charge (both driver and passenger). I don't know if they just replace them as a matter of fact, or if something has to break like in my case. Regardless, you should also try lubing the rubber and felt track the window travels in with SILICONE lube. You'll find the window slides easier.


----------



## tilf_hunter (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (rcy)*

^^ Ya I actually noticed a HUGE difference after I got my car oil coated from Krown rustproofing - the window slid perfectly.....hmmmm oil - good idea


----------

